# LTZ Locking Question



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

I picked up my LTZ Friday. I played with the settings a little bit, but have a couple questions. The car will not automatically lock if you walk away with the key fob, correct? My C6 Vette would automatically lock and unlock, which is why I'm asking.

How are you guys locking the car when you leave? Just hit the lock button inside before you get out? I know the point of the keyless is so you don't have to dig for your keys if you don't want to...but, it seems you have to anyways to lock it?

And for the life of me, I cannot figure out the setting labeled "Unlocked Door Anti Lock Out".

Manual States:
"When on, all doors will lock. The driver door will then unlock if door locking is requested while the driver door is open, and disable the delayed Door Lock Feature. Even when this feature is off, the driver is protected from accidental lockouts when the key is in the ignition. If Off is selected, the Unlocked Door Anti Lock Out feature may be enabled through an additional menu selection"

I do not understand the point of this feature, or what exactly it does?


----------



## NOONZ662 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mine has been the same way since I took delivery, get out walk away-doors lock and horn beeps. Approach car and doors unlock. Only drawback is now I approach my Traverse and go to open the door it doesn't open. Oh yea dummy you need to hit the button on the remote.  Sounds like a trip back to the dealer to get default settings restored.


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

Hurm, maybe it is locking when I walk away, I just never tried it because my sales guy said I had to manually lock the car!

Restore to factory default is easy, that's just the last option, but no need to do that I don't think. I don't get the "Unlocked Door Anti Lock Out" though.


----------



## Dennis_Mn (Jan 20, 2012)

I just hit the painted spot on the door handle when I leave the car, works great!


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

Hurm, he didn't show me that either....good thing I asked here! I'll try the painted spot also.


----------



## NyteSnyper (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's my take on this stuff...



MetallicaMatt said:


> I picked up my LTZ Friday. I played with the settings a little bit, but have a couple questions. The car will not automatically lock if you walk away with the key fob, correct? My C6 Vette would automatically lock and unlock, which is why I'm asking.
> 
> *Yes it will, I have my LTZ setup the same way as I got used to my C6 vette having the same feature. I have mine setup to lock and honk so I know it locked (about 8s after the last door closes) and it'll unlock when i pull the door handle with fob in my pocket and not pushing a single button. Love it.*
> 
> ...


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

.......Thank goodness for old fashion keys that us old heads have ccasion14:


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

Next question..when I walk up to my car in the morning it will unlock when I pull the handle...but the interior lights don't come on? The gages light up, but that's it?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mine will lock automatically a certain number of seconds after the last door is closed...it's in the setup though, I just turned this feature on a few months ago. My interior lights have always illuminated on opening the door...I'm not sure if this is set up somewhere in the setup or not; they have always illuminated upon entering the car.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

My garage door also uses that 2032 battery, lasted quite a long time, but just this last week, it worked great, next time it was dead. Good thing I have a house key on my key chain or will be standing outside.

Probably why the Cruze owners manual highly recommends you carry two remotes with you. But buying a spare key is reasonable, only two arms and two legs. 

2004 Cavalier has three key slots to get inside, and have occasions to use all three. Namely due to ice rains. If the drivers door is iced shut, try the passenger door, if that is iced shut, trunk may work. Can drop the rear seats backs from the trunk and barely crawl in. Cruze only has one key slot, suppose if an ice rain is in the forecast, should take another vehicle. 

Cruze only has one door lock, wonder what idiot came up with that idea? Also had problems with lint build up in that crazy slotted key. Can't lock my 2LT by manually pushing down the inside door lock, with the door open, the instant I push it down it pops up again. Only the remote or the key will lock the doors.

If you have a free afternoon, can sit in your Cruze and play with that Config button on your radio to set the lock and unlock features in many different configurations. Except disabling that auto door lock feature, I hate that.

May also learn to get out, have to pull on that inside door handle twice, but not in the rear doors if that child lock feature was left on. If stuck back there if the driver was disabled and the car is on fire, just bring some marshmallows that you can enjoy while being burnt to death.

With the advent of anti-thief, has done a far more effective means of preventing the rightful owner of that vehicle to start their own cars. Dealerships and towing companies had to invest in flatbed trucks that can quickly load your vehicle, locked with the brakes on to be taken to the repair shop. And so have more sophisticated car thieves. Anti-thief only prevents idiots from stealing your car.


----------



## Swampassjr (Mar 25, 2012)

In case if you didn't know, the Cruze has a touch-sensitive black spot on both front door handles that you just rub your finger against and it will lock the car


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Is this feature a 2012 only? cause i have a 2011 LTZ and really would like this feature


----------



## Swampassjr (Mar 25, 2012)

If you are responding to my post, i have no idea if it's a 2012 only. Just go out and look at your door handles and see if you have a black glass-like square on them lol. Let me know when you find out


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

oh im talking bout the auto lock then when you get near the car it will unlock when you open the door lol


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

Still can't get the interior lights to come on when I unlock the car. With the fob or when I use the passive entry 

I must be missing something simple...


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

MetallicaMatt said:


> Still can't get the interior lights to come on when I unlock the car. With the fob or when I use the passive entry
> 
> I must be missing something simple...


Only the dome light will come on.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

That's what I figured, but I'm not even getting that much. Gages only, can't even see my seat to sit down.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

MetallicaMatt said:


> That's what I figured, but I'm not even getting that much. Gages only, can't even see my seat to sit down.


There is a 3 position switch at the dome light. Make sure it is in the position for 'automatic'. The other 2 positions are: off (sounds like you have it in this position) and on.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## phathatter (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I was just searching for the answer to automatic locking and came across this thread.

I just found the exact setting.

I was looking for it in Power Doore Locks but it's the one under it... so...

*Vehicle Settings > Remote Lock, Unlock Start > Keyless Entry Lock *(It was on OFF, I switched it to On with Lights and Horn)

I'm just getting blown away more and more with how many cool bells and whistles I get with the LTZ 

~Raymond


----------

